# unser anfang



## paarhamm (13. Juni 2010)

Unser projekt am anfang 
letzes Jahr haben wir damit begonnen
nun sind wir fast so weit und wir werden euch noch das fast fertige zeigen hier
da wir schon viel hier gelesen haben sind wirhoffendlich auf dem richtigen weg mit unserem teich
wir freuen uns uber anregungen was wir tun müssen oder was sein lassen sollen

gruß paarhamm


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: unser anfang*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen!

Der Teich mit der Insel sieht ja schon sehr schön aus! Allerdings habe ich ein wenig Probleme, die zweite grube zuzuordnen und diese neue Insel mit den zwei Baumscheiben. Kannst du mal ein Bild von dem Ganzen machen? Und wie groß muß man sich das vorstellen und wie tief?
Und was hast du geplant - einen Naturteich oder einen Fischteich?
Ein bissel muß man schon mehr wissen, um dir evtl. noch Tipps zu geben .

Auf jeden Fall ist es toll, dass du hier schon viel gelesen hast und somit schon über ein gewisses Maß an Grundwissen verfügen kannst, dann hast du sicher einige Anfängerfehler von vornherein vermeiden können.
Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Teich und hier im Forum (hast du vielleicht auch einen Vornamen? Dic mit Paarhamm anzusprechen, widerstrebt mir ein wenig ).


----------



## paarhamm (13. Juni 2010)

*Danke*

Ja danke ich werde noch bilder machen von dem befüllten teich
ich suche schon bilder davon
unser name ist elke und uwe
der obere teich ist im letzten jahr entstanden
nun haben wir den unteren dazu gebaut und sie über den Wasserlauf verbunden
der untere ist eine u form so das die brücke passt
er ist ca 70 cm tief an der tiefsten stelle
wenn die anderen bilder da sind ist der ganze teich zu erkennen,


----------



## paarhamm (13. Juni 2010)

*OK*

Nun haben wir noch ein paar bilder vieleicht kann man es sich damit vorstellen wie es aussieht

gruß Uwe und Elke


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: unser anfang*

Hallo Uwe und Elke, ja, jetzt kann man es sich besser vorstellen. Das ist ja eine raffinierte Teichform , toll gelöst das Verbindungsproblem. Fische wollt ihr ja sicher bei der geringen Teichtiefe nicht einsetzen, so dass das ein toller Naturteich wird mit ganz vielen Pflanzen.
Auf jeden Fall solltet ihr die Folie unter den Steinen am Rand noch verkleiden, so scheint voll die Sonne da drauf, das ist nicht gut. Da könnt ihr ja auch Steinfolie nehmen (die ihr ja schon benutzt, wie ich gesehen habe) oder die grüne Ufermatte, das ist Geschmackssache.
Und viele Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen, das ist sehr wichtig.
Wenn weitere Fragen sind, fragt lieber einmal mehr, das spart Lehrgeld.


----------



## laolamia (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: unser anfang*

moin!

die rollen sind gut verteilt, 3 mal rauchen ....
schoener teich

gruss lao


----------



## Hexe_Mol (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: unser anfang*

hallo elke & uwe 

auch von mir :willkommen hier im teichforum! 

das ist ja wirklich ne interessante idee der teich-erweiterung, die ihr da umsetzt, ich bin schon total gespannt, wie es fertig aussehen wird! 

und ich hätte da auch gleich mal ne frage...  
diese "baumscheiben" die ihr da in kies eingebettet liegen habt, das sind doch bestimmt betontrittsteine in holzscheibenoptik, oder?  wo gibts die denn mit so schöner "rinde" dran zu kaufen?  die baumärkte hier haben immer nur so ne "verwitterte" graue holzscheibennachbildungen und die rindenversion finde ich viel schöner!


----------



## paarhamm (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: unser anfang*

Hallo Hexe

Die baumstammplatten haben wir im OBI bei uns bekommen die sollten das bei euch dann auch haben oder zumindestens besorgen können


----------



## luko1662 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: unser anfang*

hallo
elke und uwe
auch von mir:willkommen
gruß aus der nachbarschaft
detlef


----------



## Hexe_Mol (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: unser anfang*

hallo ihr beiden 



paarhamm schrieb:


> Die baumstammplatten haben wir im OBI bei uns bekommen die sollten das bei euch dann auch haben oder zumindestens besorgen können



danke für den tipp! 

da werde ich doch bei nächster gelegenheit mal wieder dort vorbeischauen


----------



## paarhamm (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: unser anfang*

nun gut wir haben gemerkt das war wohl nichts mit diesem teich drum werden wir das ganze nochmal versuchen und das größer als schwimmteich auch

wir werden mal versuchen hier immer wieder vom bau bilder zu zeigen

Gruß Uwe und Elke


----------

